# Tv stereo set up help



## Tazaaron (Jul 21, 2013)

Have the following components:
Tv samsung LN46C650
Receiver Yamaha RX-V373
Cable Direct tv genie
Play station 360
Don't think I have it set up correct.
I have everything set up but when I try to connect my computer I get no sound


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is everything connected?

Just a guess as I don't have any information, but if the computer is connected via HDMI and you have video and no audio, you need to change the audio output used by Windows (HDMI audio output chipset should be set to default output device instead of the standard audio chipset).


----------

